# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  مراحل تطور الجنين في رحم الام مع صور للجميع اسبوع بعد اسبوع

## همسات وله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خلال هذا الموضوع جمعت مراحل نمو الجنين من الاسبوع الاول للأسبوع الأربعين اتمنى ان تستفيد منها كل الراغبات بالحمل ويمكنهم الرجوع اليها عند بداية كل اسبوع من حملهن لتغنيهن عن السؤال عن مراحل نمو جنينهن


* مراحل نمو الجنين:

الاسابيع الاول والثاني والثالث


إذا كنت تريدين الإنجاب الآن، يجب أن تكوني مستعدة جسدياً لهذا الحمل.
يجب أن تمتنعي تماماً عن تناول أية عقاقير حتى إذا كانت مسكنات عادية أو تناول أي كحوليات قبل بداية الحمل وحتى نهايته حتى تكون صحتك العامة مؤهلة لاستقبال الحمل.


سيقوم الطبيب بتحديد يوم الولادة وذلك بناء علي ميعاد انتهاء آخر دورة شهرية لك.
بما أن من الصعب معرفة ميعاد التبويض لكل سيدة وبالتالي من الصعب معرفة تاريخ تلقيح البويضة بالحيوان المنوي، فإن الطبيب يقوم بتحديد ميعاد الولادة عن طريق آخر ميعاد لحدوث الدورة الشهرية.
وذلك يعني أن أول أسبوع في الحمل هو أسبوع بداية آخر دورة شهرية لك



في الاسبوع الثاني 

بعد الأسبوع الثاني من بداية التبويض، يبدأ الإستروجين في استثارة الرحم ويرتفع مستوى هرمون البروجسترون وذلك لتهيئة الرحم لتدعيم البويضة الملقحة، في نفس الوقت تقوم المبايض بالحفاظ علي البويضة في أكياس خاصة بها.
وفي هذه المرحلة يبدأ جسمك في الاستعداد لتحمل الجنين بمجرد التقاء الحيوان المنوي بالبويضة.



البويضة و الحيوانات المنوية محاطة بها 
مع بداية الأسبوع الثالث تبدأ الأمور في الوضوح بشكل أكبر. في منتصف الدورة (اليوم 14 في كل 28 يوم للدورة) يبدأ التبويض عند السيدة – بويضة من هذه البويضات تنقل إلي قناة فالوب وفي أثناء وجودها في القناة ولمدة (12 إلي 24 ساعة) قد تتمكن البويضة من التلقيح بواسطة واحد من 350 مليون حيوان منوي (متوسط القذفة) والذي يستطيع أن يصل إلي قناة فالوب من خلال المهبل ويقوم بتلقيح البويضة.




البويضة بعد التلقيح
بعد بداية تلقيح البويضة تبدأ هذه البويضة الملقحة في غلق غشائها الخارجي لمنع دخول أي حيوان منوي آخر يتمكن من الوصول إلي قناة فالوب (متوسط باقي الحيوانات المنوية التي تتمكن من الوصول 250 حيوان) وتبدأ البويضة في تقسيم خلاياها وهي في طريقها من قناة فالوب إلي الرحم حيث يكتمل نموها هناك.
في أغلب الأحوال لا تستطيع السيدة تحديد هذه الفترة ومعرفة بداية التبويض ووقت التلقيح الذي يحدث.

الاسبوع الرابع 





تبدأ السيدة مع بداية الأسبوع الرابع في ملاحظة عدم حدوث الدورة الشهرية بشكل طبيعي في ميعادها. قد تظهرعند بعض السيدات بعض الإفرازات البسيطة (نقاط دم) وقد تعتقد أنها الدورة ولكنها تحدث بشكل طبيعي نتيجة التبويض.


- يمكن التأكد من حدوث حمل إذا لاحظت السيدة تأخر الدورة وذلك عن طريق اختبار الحمل منزلياً. إذا كان اختبار الحمل إيجابي، ويتم اللجوء إلي الطبيب المتخصص للتأكد من الحمل واستشارته.

- يجب الاستفسار عن أنواع العقاقير التي تقومي بتناولها مع الطبيب واستشارته في أنواع الأدوية البسيطة التي يمكن تناولها أثناء الحمل.
- ويمكن الاستفسار عن إمكانية اتباع نظام غذائي معين خاصة في الفترة الأولي من الحمل، حيث أن الشهور الأولي من الحمل هامة جداً في نمو الجنين.

- ماذا يحدث داخل الرحم؟ تبدأ البويضة الملقحة في هذه المرحلة في الانقسام بشكل سريع جداً ومتضاعف. وبعد انتهاء انقسامها تبدأ البويضة في الوصول إلي الرحم. تنقسم البويضة في الرحم إلي جزئين، الجزء الأول يلتصق بجدار الرحم وتصبح المشيمة بعد ذلك، وهي الجزء الأساسي الذي يغذي الجنين. أما الجزء الثاني من البويضة فيبدأ في النمو بعد ذلك ويكون الجنين.

- تبدأ الأعصاب في التكون عندما تبدأ شريحة من الخلايا في ظهر الجنين في تكوين قناة صغيرة والتي تكون بعد ذلك العمود الفقري للجنين.

- يتضخم نهاية طرف من طرفي الأنبوب وذلك لتكوين الجزء الأكبر والأساسي من المخ.

- يبدأ في الأسبوع الرابع أيضاً تكوين بداية السائل الأميني، حيث يكون هذا السائل بمثابة وسادة للجنين.


* الأسبوع الخامس:

تبدأ السيدة مع بداية الأسبوع الرابع في ملاحظة عدم حدوث الدورة الشهرية بشكل طبيعي في ميعادها.



توأمان في الاسبوع الخامس

قد تظهر عند بعض السيدات بعض الإفرازات البسيطة (نقاط دم) وقد تعتقد أنها الدورة ولكنها تحدث بشكل طبيعي نتيجة التبويض.

- يبدأ الجنين في الأسبوع الخامس في بداية تكوينه ويسمى في هذه الفترة وحتى 3 شهور (حميل) والحميل هو الجنين منذ بداية تلقيح البويضة وحتى الأسبوع 12. فهو الآن ينمو داخل الرحم. 

- وينقسم إلي ثلاث طبقات تكون كل طبقة منهم الأعضاء والأنسجة فيما بعد.

- وفي مؤخرة الرأس لأسفل، هناك طبقتين نسيج تكون الأذن بعد ذلك.

- أما عن الأنبوب الذي تكون في الظهر في الأسبوع الرابع والذي تحدثنا عنه سابقاً والذي يخرج منه المخ، العمود الفقري، الأعصاب وتنشق منه أيضاً عظمة الظهر يبدأ في النمو في الطبقة العلوية للظهر.

- أما بالنسبة للقلب فهو يبدأ في الظهور في الطبقة الوسطى.

- والطبقة الثالثة فهي تحتوي علي الرئة، المعدة، وبداية الجهاز البولي.

- في نفس الوقت فإن الشكل الأولي للمشيمة والحبل السري الذي يقوم بنقل الغذاء إلي الجنين يكونان في الطور الأولي لبداية وظائفهما.

- إذا لم تكوني قمت بإجراء اختبار حمل منزلي حتى الآن فيجب القيام به وإذا تم التأكد من الحمل، فيجب اللجوء للطبيب المتخصص لاستشارته في الحالة.

* الأسبوع السادس:





- فى الأسبوع السادس من الحمل ونمو الجنين قد لا تزالي غير مدركة بعد بأنك حامل وستكونين أم في وقت قريب. 


لكن الجنين ينمو بشكل طبيعي بداخلك ويبدأ القلب في التكوين ويكون حجمه مثل حبة الذرة ويبدأ بالفعل في النبض وضخ الدم. 
- ينقسم القلب إلي أجزاء صغيرة، وتبدأ ضربات القلب في الانتظام بشكل أكبر بعد ذلك.

- أصبح الآن حجم الجنين أو الحميل كما يسمى في هذه الفترة 0.6 سم ويشبه جنين الضفدع.

- يحدث نمو جيد وسريع في هذا الأسبوع حيث تبدأ الأعضاء الأساسية في النمو، مثل الكليتين والكبد. 

- أما عن الأنبوب والذي بدأ يتكون في الأسبوع الرابع كما ذكرنا والذي يصل المخ بالعمود الفقري فيبدأ هذا الأسبوع في الانغلاق.

- تبدأ براعم الأطراف في الانشقاق والخروج (الأذرع ، الأرجل) وتبدأ هذه الأطراف الصغيرة في تكوين الأذرع والأرجل فيما بعد.

- تستمر المعدة في التكوين مع تكوين الزائدة الدودية.

- أما أسفل المنطقة التي ستكون الفم فيما بعد يبدأ جزء صغير جداً من الرقبة والفك السفلي في النمو.

- وبالنسبة للشكل الخارجي للوجه فهو ينمو منذ بداية هذا الأسبوع، فيمكن التعرف علي مكان فتحات الأنف وبداية ظهور الشكل الأولي لشبكية العين.

* الأسبوع السابع:



- ينمو الجنين في هذا الأسبوع بشكل أكبر ويصبح حجمه في حجم حبة الفول ويصبح طوله 1.25 سم.

- يبدو شكل وحجم الرأس أكبر عن باقي حجم الجسم بشكل نسبي.

- ويستمر نمو الشكل الخارجي لتكوين أجزاء الوجه مع وجود بقع سوداء مكان العين وفتحتين صغيرتين جداً مكان الأنف وفتحة صغيرة جداً مكان الأذن.

- تبدأ براعم الأطراف في الظهور بشكل أوضح. تظهر اليدين والقدمين بشكل دائم الحركة وكأنها بدالات صغيرة.

- تبدأ أيضاً الغدة النخامية وألياف العضلات في النمو في هذا الأسبوع.

- يبدأ القلب في النبض بشكل بسيط قد يكون غير مسموع بالنسبة لك ولكنه ينبض حوالي 150 نبضة في الدقيقة، وهو ضعف معدل النبضات الطبيعية لدى الشخص البالغ.

- يبدأ الطفل في منتصف الأسبوع السابع في القيام بأول حركة له، لكن لن تشعري بهذه الحركات إلا في المرحلة الثانية من الحمل (من 3 – 6 شهور).

* الأسبوع الثامن:



- أصبح الجنين الآن 1.8 سم في حجم حبة العنب وأصبحت تفاصيله أكثر وضوحاً.
- يبدأ نسيج أصابع اليد والقدم في التكوين.


- ويبدأ الكبد في تكوين كمية كبيرة من خلايا الدم الحمراء حتى يتكون لب العظام فيما بعد ويبدأ بعمل هذه المهمة بدلاً من الكبد.

- يعتبر الأسبوع الثامن هو بداية فترة هامة وكبيرة من فترات النمو للجنين. يبدأ الجنين من الأسبوع الثامن وحتى الأسبوع العشرين في النمو بشكل سريع جداً وتبدأ أجزاء الجسم التي تكونت في الأسابيع الأولي السابقة مثل المخ والقلب في النمو بشكل أسرع وتصبح أكثر تحديداً وأكثر تعقيداً.

- تبدأ الأسنان وسقف الحلق في التكوين هذا الأسبوع وتستمر الأذن في النمو.

_ يكون جلد الجنين في هذه المرحلة شفاف وخفيف جداً ومن السهل رؤية الأوردة بالداخل.

- تصبح الأم الآن في أكثر مراحل الحمل ألماً، ويأتي دائماً الألم نتيجة الحمل وغثيان في الصباح وذلك نتيجة بعض هرمونات الحمل في الجسم، لكن سرعان ما تختفي هذه الأعراض مع مرور الفترة الأولي من الحمل. وتشعر السيدة أيضاً بحاجة ملحة للتبول بشكل أكبر، حيث يقوم الرحم بالضغط علي المثانة ويسبب الهرمون خلل وعدم توازن في سوائل الجسم.

* الأسبوع التاسع:



- ينتقل الآن مولدك في المستقبل إلي مرحلة مختلفة في النمو حيث يختلف اسمه الآن وينتقل من مجرد حميل إلي جنين كما يسمى في الأغلب.

- يبدأ الرحم في الاتساع ليشتمل علي منطقة أوسع وأكبر، وينمو الجنين أكثر ويصبح حوالي 2.5 سم طولاً .

- تحدث تغيرات كثيرة للجنين من عضلات وأعصاب للقيام بوظائفها، تبدأ اليد في التثبت بالمعصم وتبدأ الجفون في تغطية منطقة العين.

- تظهر أيضاً مع بداية هذا الأسبوع تغيرات جسمانية علي السيدة كالتي تظهر في بداية الحمل حيث يتضخم الثدي بشكل أكبر ويتسع محيط الخصر.

* الأسبوع العاشر:



- يبدأ في هذا الأسبوع حدوث تغيرات نفسية ومزاجية للأم فتكون متقلبة المزاج بشكل كبير مع بداية هذه الفترة ولكنها تكون فترة قصيرة ويستمر الحمل بعد ذلك بشكل طبيعي وتحدث هذه التغيرات بسبب اضطراب الهرمونات الأنثوية في الجسم.


- يصبح الجنين في نهاية هذا الأسبوع حوالي 3.75 سم وحوالي 9.3 جرام.

- بالنسبة للجفون فهي ملتحمة مع العين وتبقي هكذا حتى الأسبوع السابع والعشرين.

- يستمر المعصم في النمو هذا الأسبوع ويتكون الكاحل وتبدأ أصابع اليد والقدم في الظهور ويزداد طول الأذرع. 

- ينتهي التكوين الداخلي للأذن في نهاية هذا الأسبوع. 

- بالرغم من عدم إمكانية تحديد نوع الجنين (ذكر أم أنثي) في هذا الوقت عن طريق الموجات فوق الصوتية ولكن تبدأ الأعضاء التناسلية في التكوين هذا الأسبوع.

- وتكتمل المشيمة الآن وتبدأ في القيام بوظائفها كاملة وأهمها إفراز الهرمون.

- بالنسبة للسيدات فوق سن 35 أو إذا كان هناك تاريخ مرضي للعائلة له علاقة بالأمراض الوراثية، فيجب القيام بعمل فحوصات طبية ما بين الأسبوع الأول والعاشر والتي تحدد إذا كان هناك أي نمو غير طبيعي للجنين.

* الأسبوع الحادى عشر:



- يصبح الجنين الآن ما بين 4 سم – 7.5 سم، ويزن حوالي 14 جرام.

- يبدأ الجنين هذا الأسبوع في الحركة (الرفص) وتبدأ تفاصيل كثيرة في الظهور مثل الأظافر وشعيرات بسيطة.

- أما بالنسبة للأعضاء الأساسية مثل الكبد، الكلي، الأمعاء، المخ والرئة فقد اكتمل نموهم وبدأوا في القيام بعملهم.

- بالنسبة للرأس فهي تحتل نصف حجم الجنين وتظهر الجبهة مرتفعة إلي حد ما ولفترة مؤقتة.

- إذا تمكنت من رؤية الجنين هذا الأسبوع، سوف تتمكني من رؤية العمود الفقري وتظهر الأعصاب في النخاع الشوكي.

- يتسع ويكبر حجم الرحم في هذا الأسبوع ويصبح في حجم ثمرة الجريب فروت ويمكن الاستماع الآن لصوت نبضات قلب الجنين عن طريق جهاز خاص لدى الطبيب.

* الأسبوع الثانى عشر:



- يقترب هذا الأسبوع من نهاية المرحلة الأولي من الحمل (1 – 3 شهور). نمو الأعضاء الأساسية في الجنين علي وشك الانتهاء بعد عدة أسابيع.


- تبدأ فرصة سقوط الحمل في التضاؤل بشكل كبير مع بداية هذا الأسبوع أي أن الحمل يكون أكثر استقراراً عن قبل. 

- يصبح الجنين الآن حوالي 6.5 سم وقد اكتملت معظم بدايات نمو الأعضاء: براعم الأسنان ونهاية بأصابع القدم، وتبدأ اليد والقدم في الانفصال عن بعضهما.

- بداية من هذا الأسبوع وحتى الستة أشهر القادمة يزداد نمو باقي الأعضاء الأساسية التي قد تكونت بالفعل في المرحلة الأولي من الحمل.

- ويستمر الجنين في النمو حتى يتمكن من الخروج من الرحم بعد مرور تسعة أشهر.

- يظهر خط أسود اللون علي بطن الأم في هذا الأسبوع، حيث يرتفع الرحم فوق عظمة الحوض.


* الأسبوع الثالث عشر:



- يظهر وجه الجنين في هذا الأسبوع أكثر وضوحاً وأكثر اقتراباً في الشكل من الوجه الطبيعي بالرغم من أنه فقط حوالي 7.5 سم طولاً ويزن حوالي 15 جرام.


- تبدأ العينان في الاقتراب أكثر من بعضهما البعض بعد أن كانت علي جانبي الوجه، والأذن الآن فى موقعها الطبيعي علي جانبي الرأس.

- يبدأ الكبد في إفراز المادة الصفراء وتبدأ الكليتان أيضاً في إفراز البول إلي المثانة.

- يبدأ الجنين في التحرك بشكل بسيط جداً ولكن لن تشعري بهذه الحركة الآن.

- تتضاعف الخلايا العصبية بشكل كبير جداً الآن ويصبح رد فعل الجنين أكثر تأثيراً. فتؤثر الأعصاب علي راحة اليد وتصبح الأصابع أكثر تقارباً من بعضها البعض وتميل أصابع القدم إلي أسفل وتصبح عضلات العين أكثر تماسكاً وإحكاماً.

- تبدأ السيدة الحامل مع نهاية هذه المرحلة وبداية المرحلة الثانية من الحمل في الشعور بتغير في حجم الجسم وامتلائه وعدم ملائمة الملابس للمرأة.


* الأسبوع الرابع عشر:



- أصبح طول الجنين الآن من 7.5 – 10 سم ويزن حوالي 28 جرام. 
- أصبحت بصمة الأصابع محددة عنده.



- إذا كان الجنين (أنثي) فهناك حوالي 2 مليون بويضة في مبايضها الآن وسوف تصل إلي مليون بويضة فقط عند ولادتها. ويتناقص هذا العدد كلما تكبر في السن حتى تصل إلي حوالي 200.000 بويضة في سن 17 عاماً.

- تحدث أعراض جانبية للحمل مع بداية هذه الفترة مثل: زيادة معدل التبول، غثيان، تعب عام. 

- تزايد حجم الرحم بشكل أكبر. 

- يبدأ صدر الأم في تكوين المادة التي يتغذي عليها الطفل بعد الولادة وحتى بداية نزول اللبن بشكل طبيعي.

* الأسبوع الخامس عشر: 



كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- أصبح طول الجنين فى هذا الأسبوع 1/2 13 بوصة من الرأس إلى كعبى القدمين (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- يصل وزن الجنين إلى باوند ونصف (حيث تبدأ الدهون فى التكون).
- نتيجة لتكون الدهون تبدا كرمشة الجلد فى الاختفاء.
- يتحدد لون الشعر وخواصه ما إذا كان ناعماً أو مجعداً على الرغم من أن هذا الشعر يتغير بعد الولادة.

* الأسبوع السادس عشر:




- بالرغم من زيادة وزن الأم من 2 – 4 كيلو إلا أن وزن الجنين أصبح الآن حوالي 154 جرام وطوله حوالي 11 سم.



- يتحدد نوع الجنين (ذكر ، أنثى) عن طريق الموجات فوق الصوتية حيث أن الأعضاء التناسلية قد ظهرت بشكل كافٍ ويستطيع الطبيب التفرقة بين الذكر والأنثى بسهولة.

- تستطيع الأم الآن الشعور بحركة الجنين جيداً. غالباً ما تظهر أول حركة تستطيع الأم الشعور بها ما بين الأسبوع 16 – 20. أما إذا كانت الأم قد أنجبت من قبل فيمكن أن تشعر بهذه الأعراض أكثر وأسرع من السيدة التي تحمل لأول مرة.

- يمكنك تدوين تاريخ أول مرة تشعرين بها بحركة الجنين وإعلام طبيبك بها في الزيارة القادمة له.

يتبع في لصفحة التالية

----------


## همسات وله

* الأسبوع السابع عشر:


- يصبح طول الجنين الآن حوالي 13 سم ويزن حوالي 168 جرام.


- سوف يتضاعف وزن الجنين وطوله بشكل كبير خلال الثلاثة أسابيع القادمة.

- يبدأ الجنين في اللعب والحركة داخل الرحم ويستخدم في ذلك الحبل السري الذي يقوم بتحريكه وشده بشكل متكرر.

- أما بالنسبة للدورة الدموية للجنين ومجرى البول فهما يعملان بكفاءة الآن. ويقوم الجنين الآن بالشهيق والزفير عن طريق الرئة.

- قد تلاحظ الأم حدوث ألم في جانبيها إذا قامت بحركة مفاجئة وذلك لأن الرباط علي جانبي الرحم وجدار الحوض يقوم بالاتساع كلما يزيد نمو الجنين داخلك.

- قد تشعر الأم ببعض الآلام البسيطة من فترة لأخرى ولكن إذا استمرت هذه الآلام لأيام أو زادت فيجب استشارة الطبيب فوراً.


* الأسبوع الثامن عشر:


- أصبح طول الجنين الآن حوالي 15 سم ويزن حوالي 196 جرام.

- تبدأ مادة تسمى النخاع في الاحاطة بالنخاع الشوكي في الظهر.

- يمكنك متابعة نمو الجنين مع طبيبك الآن والاستماع إلي نبضات قلبه عن طريق الموجات فوق الصوتية.

- تظهر زيادة وزن الجسم واتساع الرحم بشكل واضح الآن. يجب تجنب ارتداء الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي.

- إذا لم تكوني قد قمت بعملية بزل النخط لفحصه حتى الآن فيمكنك القيام بذلك هذا الأسبوع.

* الأسبوع التاسع عشر:



- أصبح الجنين الآن حوالي 15 سم، يتحرك الصدر إلي أعلي وأسفل ولكن لا يتنفس الجنين هواء الآن.


- يتم عمل موجات فوق الصوتية بشكل مستمر في هذه الفترة (المرحلة الثانية من الحمل ما بين الأسبوع 18 – 22) وذلك للتأكد من نمو الجنين بشكل سليم، وفحص احتمال وجود أية تشوهات أو مشاكل في الجنين وأيضاً فحص الحبل السري.

- ترى الأم في التصوير بالأشعة الجنين بوضوح وهو يتحرك، يرفس أو يمص أصابعه.

- إذا كان الجنين أنثى فقد تم الآن تكوين المهبل، الرحم وقناة فالوب. أما إذا كان ذكر فقد تكون الأعضاء التناساية واضحة في الأشعة.

- قد لا يتمكن الطبيب في بعض المرات تحديد ما إذا كان الجنين ذكر أو أنثى وذلك في حالة عدم وضوح العضو الذكري إذا كان الجنين مستلقي علي جانبيه أو في اتجاه يصعب من خلاله رؤية أعضائه التناسلية. 

* الأسبوع العشرون:




لقد انتهت الآن نصف فترة الحمل. 

- مازال حجم الرحم يزداد وسينمو من الآن سنتيمتراً كل أسبوع. 
- أصبح الجنين الآن حوالي 16 سم طولاً ووزنه حوالي 253 جرام.
- يبدأ الجنين في ابتلاع سائل النخط، وتبدأ الكلي في تكوين البول. أما شعر فروة الرأس فقد بدأ ينبت خلال هذه المرحلة.
- يصل نمو الحواس إلي أقصي ذروته هذا الأسبوع، وتقوم الخلايا العصبية بخدمة جميع الحواس الخمس من تذوق – شم – سمع – رؤية – لمس.
- تنمو الآن كل هذه الحواس في أماكنها المحددة في المخ.
- يزداد نمو الخلايا العصبية في المخ وتصبح أكثر تعقيداً. 
- إذا كان الجنين أنثي، فهي لديها الآن حوالي 6 مليون بويضة في الرحم. ولكن تنفجر معظم هذه البويضات أثناء النمو ويتم ولادة الجنين بحوالي مليون بويضة فقط.
- تشعر الأم بحركة الجنين في البطن بوضوح تام، وسوف تزداد هذه الحركة كلما مرت الأسابيع، حيث تكون العشرة أسابيع المقبلة هي أكثر فترات النشاط للجنين في بطن الأم.

الأسبوع الحادى والعشرون:



أذن الجنين في الأسبوع 21

- يستمر نمو الجنين وزيادة وزنه بشكل كبير الآن وذلك لبقائه دافيء بعد الولادة.

- تبدأ مادة دهنية بيضاء تغطي جلد الجنين وذلك لحمايته أثناء بقائه في سائل النخط، وتقوم هذه المادة أيضاً بتسهيل عملية ولادة الجنين.

- مازال الجنين يبتلع كمية كبيرة من سائل النخط هذا الأسبوع وذلك يساعد علي تشغيل الجهاز الهضمي. يقوم جسم الجنين بعد ابتلاع سائل النخط في امتصاص الماء وتحويل باقي محتويات السائل إلي الأمعاء.

- يجب أن تقوم الأم بقراءة مواضيع عن الحمل وكيفية الإنجاب والخطوات التي يمكن أن تتخذها الأم أثناء الحمل وعند الولادة. 

- يجب تناول الأطعمة التي تحتوي علي نسبة كبيرة من الحديد، حيث يحتاج الجنين الحديد الآن بكثرة لتكوين خلايا الدم الحمراء. تتضمن الأطعمة التي تحتوي علي الحديد:
- اللحوم الحمراء الخالية من الدهون.
- لحوم الطيور والدواجن.
- الأسماك.
- العدس.
- السبانج.


* الأسبوع الثانى والعشرون:





- أصبح وزن الجنين الآن 375 جرام وحوالي 18.7 سم.

- لقد تم نمو الجفون والحواجب بشكل تام بالإضافة إلي أظافر الأصابع (التي تم نموها بشكل كامل أيضاً).

- أصبحت أذن الجنين الآن قوية بالشكل الكافي التي تجعله يسمع حواراتك بوضوح عندما تتكلمي، تقرئي أو تغني له.

- فقد أظهرت الدراسات أن الطفل بعد الولادة يقوم بمص أصابعه بشكل أكبر ويتحرك أكثر عندما يسمع كلمات أو تقرئي له كتاب كان يسمعه دائماً منك عندما كان داخل الرحم وذلك يعني أنه كان يسمعه جيداً في الرحم.

- تحدث حالة من الثبات والراحة بالنسبة للأم في هذه الفترة، فهي أكثر الفترات هدوءاً أثناء الحمل.

- معظم حالات القيء والتعب العام وزيادة معدل التبول قد انتهت.

- يمكنك الاستمتاع بهذه الفترة، حتى تبدأ المرحلة الثالثة من الحمل والتي تكون أكثر صعوبة لكِ من هذه المرحلة.

-الأسبوع الثالث والعشرون: 



* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- أصبح الجنين الآن طوله أكثر من (11) بوصة ويزن أكثر من باوند (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- جلد الجنين لونه أحمر وتغلب عليه التجاعيد (الكرمشة).
- الأوعية الدموية فى رئتيه تتطور لإعداده للتنفس.
- يمكن للجنين الآن أن يقوم بعملية البلع، لكنه لا يتبرز وهذا طبيعياً حتى ولادته ويسمى أول براز له باسم العقى (Meconium).
- تسمع حركة الجنين داخل الرحم وكانها جلبة .. كتلك التى تنبعث من المكنسة الكهربائية.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- فى بداية الثلاثة أشهر الأولى من الممكن أن تعانى المرأة الحامل من الصداع (فالعديد من السيدات قد تعانى من الصداع فى بداية الحمل نتيجة للهرمونات، وتغيرات فى الدورة الدموية و/أو احتقان الجيوب النفية) ولكن الآن يختفى الصداع ويهدأ.
- قد تلاحظ المرأة الحامل بعض التورم والانتفاخ وخاصة فى الكاحل والقدم وهو ما يطلق عليها أوديما أو تكون المياه، وتحدث بسبب التغيرات التى تحدث فى كيمياء الدم والتى تسبب تحول السوائل إلى الأنسجة .. والسبب الآخر كبر حجم الرحم والذى يضغط على الأوردة التى تعيد الدم من النصف السفلى من الجسم مما يبطىء الدورة الدموية فى الأرجل.
وغالباً ما تسوء حالة المياه فى نهاية اليوم وفى فصل الصيف، وسوف يتخلص جسم المرأة الحامل من السوائل بعد ولادة الجنين (لذا ستلاحظ المرأة بعد ولادتها التبول المتكرر وإفراز العرق الزائد بضعة أيام قليلة بعد الولادة للتخلص من هذه السوائل).
- للتغلب على تورم الأرجل ينبغى رفعها بقدر الإمكان وتمديدها أثناء الجلوس مع تجنب الجلوس بلا حراك لفترة طويلة من الزمن، القيام بالتمارين الرياضية لزيادة نشاط الدورة الدموية، ارتداء الجوارب الرياضية وهو أول شىء تفعله المرأة الحامل فى الصباح.
وقد لا تكون هناك شهية للمرأة الحامل للجوء إلى تناول السوائل، لكن المرأة الحامل تحتاج إلى شرب كمية وفيرة من المياه لأن تجنب الجفاف يساعد على الإقلال من التورم. اما إذا لاحظت المرأة الحامل تورم حاد أو مفاجىء فى الأيدى والوجه عليها باللجوء على الفور إلى الطبيب المتابع لأنها قد تكون علامة لحالة خطيرة ألا وهى تسمم الحمل (Pre-eclampsia).

* نصيحة الحمل - ممارسة التمارين الرياضية تساعد المرأة الحامل على النوم:
إذا كانت المرأة الحامل لا تستطيع النوم جيداً .. عليها بالمشى لمدة نصف ساعة يومياً فهذا يحفز على الخلود للنوم بسهولة أكثر.


- الأسبوع الرابع والعشرون: 



قدم الجنين في الأسبوع 24

* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- ينمو الجنين بشكل مطرد وثابت فقد زاد وزنه عن الأسبوع الثالث والعشرين حوالى ربع باوند، لكن جسم الجنين ما زال بغير دهون والتى ستتكون سريعاً (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- جلد الطفل ما زال رقيقاً نصف شفاف ومجعد (مكرمش).
- ينمو مخ الجنين سريعاً.
- تنمو حاسة التذوق.
- تنمو الرئة بخلاياها وتنتج المادة التى تساعد الحويصلات الهوائية على الامتلاء بالهواء بسهولة.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- أعلى الرحم أصبح الآن طوله بوصة أى أنه فوق السرة، وهذا يعنى أنه حجم كرة السوكر.
- يتمدد جلد البطن والثديين.
- قد تشعر المرأة الحامل بالحاجة إلى الهرش.
- إذا كان الجلد جافاً لابد من الحفاظ على ترطيبه بشكل مستمر.
- تصبح عين المرأة الحامل حساسة للضوء وجافة وتشعر بإحساس الرمل فيها، وهذا عرض طبيعى فى الحمل ويسمى بالعين الجافة (Dry eye) ومن أجل علاج ذلك يستخدم محلول للدموع لترطيب العين بعد استشارة الطبيب.
- تخضع معظم السيدات الحوامل فى هذا الأسبوع إلى اختبار الجلوكوز (مابين الأسبوع الرابع والعشرين والأسبوع الثامن والعشرين). هذا الاختبار يتم التأكد من خلاله عدم إصابة المرأة بسكر الحمل، لأن ارتفاع سكر الدم هى حالة قد تصاب بها المرأة أثناء حملها.
وفى حالة عدم علاج سكر الدم المرتفع فهذا يزيد من احتمالية الولادة القيصرية وتضعف فرص الولادة الطبيعية .. لأن الطفل يكبر فى الحجم وخاصة فى الجزء العلوى من الجسم .. كما يزيد من مخاطر تعرض الطفل لنقص السكر عند الولادة، وإذا أظهرت نتائج التحاليل وجود سكر فهذا يعنى الإصابة بسكر الحمل.
- لابد وأن تكون المرأة الحامل على دراية فى هذا الأسبوع بعلامات الولادة المبكرة (Pre-term labour)(والتى تلجأ عندها على الفور إلى الطبيب المتابع لحالتها والتى ستكون من أعراضها:
- إفرازات مهبلية مخاطية لونها قرنفلى بها دم.
- آلام فى البطن أو آلام تشبه تقلصات الدورة الشهرية (أكثر من أربع انقباضات فى الساعة).
- زيادة الضغط فى منطقة الحوض.
- ألم فى أسفل الظهر لم تشكو منه المرأة من قبل.

* نصيحة الحمل - كيف تخفف المرأة الحامل من آلام الأصابع؟
لكى تخفف المرأة الحامل من ألم الأصابع او تنميلها، تداوم المرأة على وجود كمادات ثلجية فى الفريزر تضعها على يديها ومعصمها عدة مرات فى اليوم.


* الأسبوع الخامس والعشرون: 



* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- أصبح طول الجنين فى هذا الأسبوع 1/2 13 بوصة من الرأس إلى كعبى القدمين (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- يصل وزن الجنين إلى باوند ونصف (حيث تبدأ الدهون فى التكون).
- نتيجة لتكون الدهون تبدا كرمشة الجلد فى الاختفاء.
- يتحدد لون الشعر وخواصه ما إذا كان ناعماً أو مجعداً على الرغم من أن هذا الشعر يتغير بعد الولادة.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- لا يكون نمو الشعر عند الجنين فقط لكن الأم قد تلاحظ نمو أكثر للشعر عن ذى قبل ولن يتساقط بكثرة (الشعر والحمل). ليس هذا بالنسبة فقط لشعر الرأس وإنما أيضاً لشعر الجسم حيث تزداد كثافته ويصبح أغمق فى اللون وأسمك والذى يعود إلى طبيعته بعد أسابيع من الولادة.
- لا تستطيع المرأة التنقل أو الحركة برشاقة مثل قبل لذلك فإن التمارين ضرورية لتدعيم حركة الجسم، لكن على المرأة الحامل تقييم نفسها للقيام بالتمارين. فإذا كانت متعبة لا تحاول إجهاد نفسها بالمزيد من الحركة المتمثلة فى التمارين .. أو التوقف عن آدائها إذا شعرت بألم أو إرهاق أو دوار أو قصر فى التنفس.
لا تحاول المرأة الحامل بالاستلقاء على ظهرها لفترة طويلة من الزمن أو القيام بالتمارين عندما تكون غير قادرة على حفظ اتزانها. مع الحرص على تناول الوفير من الماء وممارسة تمارين الإحماء وتهدئة العضلات بين الحين والآخر.
- تقوم المرأة الحامل بعمل اختبار سكر الحمل ما بين الأسابيع (24 - 28)، ففى هذا الأسبوع يتم أخذ عينة أخرى من الدم للتأكد من الأنيميا.
على الرغم من أن كمية الدم تزيد بكثرة خلال فترة الحمل، فإن إجمالى خلايا الدم الحمراء تصبح أقل - وهذه المشكلة تسمى (physiologic anemia) أنيميا جسدية وهى شائعة الحدوث فى المرحلة الثانية والثالثة فى الحمل. وإذا أثبتت التحاليل وجود الأنيميا فإن الطبيب سيوصى بأخذ مكملات.
- متى تبدأ الأم الحامل فى اختيار اسم طفلها؟ اختيار الاسم هو قرار هام .. ويمكن اللجوء إلى الكتب المتخصصة فى الأسماء أو مواقع الإنترنيت.

* نصيحة الحمل - علاج للإمساك
تعانى معظم السيدات من الإمساك، ولعلاجه يوصى بإضافة نخالة القمح والشوفان لأى شىء تأكله المرأة الحامل مثل ال****ادى - المكرونة .. أى طعام من الممكن أن تفكر فيه.


* الأسبوع السادس والعشرون: 





الصورة توضح رأسين لتوأمين في الأسبوع 26

* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- أصبح وزن الجنين الان أقل من 2 باوند وطوله 14 بوصة (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- تنمو أعصاب الأذن، وهذا يعنى استجابته للسمع تنمو بإطراد وبشكل مستقر.
- تتطور الرئة أيضاً حيث يستطيع الجنين أخذ نفس صغير من السائل الأمينوسى.
- إذا كانت المرأة حاملاً فى ذكر تبدأ الخصيتان فى النزول فى كيس الخصية .. وهى رحلة تستغرق من يومين إلى ثلاثة أيام.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- فى هذه الفترة، قد يرتفع ضغط الدم قليلاً حيث أنه يعود إلى معدلاته الطبيعية قبل الحمل (يكون منخفض مابين الأسابيع 22 - 24). يحدث تسمم الحمل فى المرحلة الثالثة من الحمل، لذا ينبغى أن تكون المرأة الحامل على دراية بأعراضه الإنذارية لأنها حالة خطيرة لا يستهان بها على الإطلاق وتحدث لحوالى 3-7% من حالات الحمل.
علامات الإنذار والتحذير للمرأة الحامل: تورم الأيدى والوجه، زيادة الوزن الفجائى (نتيجة لاحتجاز الماء)، زغللة فى الرؤية، رؤية مايشبه بالبقع أمام العين، صداع مفاجىء أو مستمر، ألم فى منطقة البطن العلوية.
ومن خلال قياس ضغط الدم وفحص البروتين فى البول يمكن اكتشاف هذه الحالة، لكن بمجرد ظهور أى عرض من هذه الأعراض على المرأة الحامل الذهاب إلى الطبيب المعالج حتى وإن كان فى موعد غير موعد الزيارات المحدد لها. فالعلاج الفورى للأ وجنينها لأعراض تسمم الحمل المبكر شىء غاية فى الأهمية.
- إذا شعرت المرأة الحامل بألم فى ظهرها قليلاً .. فيمكنها تقديم الشكر لهرمونات الحمل (والتى تعمل على إرخاء المفاصل والأربطة) وتتحكم طريقة مشى الحامل أو وقوفها أو جلوسها لفترات طويلة أو حتى انثناء جسدها فى إضافة المزيد من الحمل والإجهاد على ظهرها.
الحمام الدافىء والكمادات الباردة تساهم فى تخفيف الألم والتحرر منه، ممارسة المساج تفيد من خلال متخصص، محاولة تخفيف الإجهاد من على الظهر من خلال الوقفة الصحيحة، عدم الانثناء بشكل خاطىء أو رفع أشياء تزيد من الإجهاد .. أما إذا كان هناك ألم او تنميل فى الجسم فاللجوء الفورى للطبيب مطلوب.

* نصيحة الحمل - التغلب على آلام القدم
راحة الجسم تبدأ من القدمين .. وهذا ينطبق على المرأة الحامل فلكى تشعر بالاسترخاء وتخفيف آلام القدم التى تلازمها عليها بوضع قدميها فى حوض ملىء بالماء الدافىء مع إضافة بعض القطرات من الزيت العطرى وعليها بالاستمتاع.


يتبع في الصفحة التالية

----------


## همسات وله

* الأسبوع السابع والعشرون:





الصورة توضح قطر الرأس في الأسبوع 27

* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- أصبح الجنين الان يملأ تجويف الرحم ويصل وزنه إلى حوالى 2 باوند وطوله 14.4 بوصة وساقيه ممتدة (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- يستطيع الجنين الان فتح عينيه وإغماضها.
- يستطيع الجنين أيضاً النوم والاستيقاظ فى فترات منتظمة.
- قد يمص أصابعه فى هذا الأسبوع.
- على الرغم من أن رئتيه غير مكتملة إلا أنها قادرة على القيام بوظائفها.
- تنمو أنسجة المخ بشكل أكثر مما يجعل مخ الجنين أكثر نشاطاً الآن .. ويا تُرى فيما يفكر؟!.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- ستلاحظ المرأة الحامل ظهور بعض الأعراض الجديدة مع آلام الظهر ومنها الشد العضلى فى الأرجل وحتى آخر الحمل .. لأن الأرجل تحمل حمل زائد على الساق والقدم، كما أن للرحم متطلبات من الدورة الدموية (حيث يتمدد الرحم ويوضع حمل على الأوعية الدموية والتى تعمل على رجوع الدم من الأرجل إلى القلب وفى الأعصاب فى منطقة الجذع المؤدية إلى الرجل).
ونجد أن الشد العضلى يتقدم كلما تقدم الحمل .. ونجد حدوثه شائعاً أثناء الليل وأيضاً طوال فترة النهار.
- ومن التمارين التى تساعد على تخفيف آلام الشد العضلى التى تنتاب المرأة الحامل: إرخاء القدمين وذلك بتحريك أصابع القدمين لأعلى تجاه الجسم ثم إرخائهم لأسفل خارج الجسم. والتمرين الاخر هو إطالة السمانة مع الحرص على الاسترخاء عند آداء التمارين. المشى لبضع دقائق يساعد كثيراً أيضاً. تدليك عضلات السمانة من الخطوات التى تساعد كثيراً.
- وهناك قرار هام ينبغى أن تفكر فيه أم المستقبل وهو متى ستقدم على الإنجاب مرة أخرى وما هى الفترات الملائمة التى تتخلل كل فترة حمل وأخرى .. وعليها استشارة الطبيب بالمدة الملائمة للتفكير فى ذلك مرة أخرى وما هى الوسيلة التى تلائمها لمنع حدوث الحمل طوال هذه الفترة.

* نصيحة الحمل - ما وراء عصير البرتقال
تحتاج المرأة الحامل إلى المزيد من فيتامين (ج)، وستجد المرأة الحامل أن البرتقال ليست بالثمرة الوحيدة التى تمدها بهذا الفيتامين وإنما ستجد الفلفل الأحمر يمدها تقريباً بضغف الكمية التى تحصل عليها من البرتقال .. تناول نصف كوب يومياً هو أحد المقادير الخمسة التى تحتاجها المرأة الحامل يومياً من الفاكهة والخضراوات.

* الأسبوع الثامن والعشرون: 



الصورة توضح القلب و غرفه الأربع 

* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- يزن الطفل أكثر من 2 باوند قليلاً ويبلغ طوله 14.8 بوصة من أعلى الرأس وحتى كعبى القدمين (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- يستطيع الجنين فتح عينيه حيث تكونت الرموش الآن.
- يستطيع الجنين لف رأسه فى حركات مستمرة تجاه الضوء الذى يشعر به من الخارج.
- تتكون طبقات الدهون تحت جلده أيضاً حيث يستعد للحياة خارج الرحم.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- تشعر المرأة الحامل أثناء الليل بعدم راحة فى الأرجل وخاصة المنطقة السفلية حيث يكون لديها رغبة غير مقاومة فى تحريكها المستمر مع صعوبة الإحساس باسترخائها وهذا ما يطلق عليه (Restless leg syndrome)، ولا أحد يعلم سبب هذا العرض لكنه شائع بين السيدات الحوامل.
والحلول لعلاج الشعور بعدم الراحة واسترخائها يكمن فى الإقلال من الكافيين (الكافيين والحمل) إذا كانت المرأة الحامل تعتمد عليه لأنه يزيد من الأعراض سوءاً. تدليك السمانة عندما تشعر المرأة الحامل بإجهاد فيها. وأظهرت مؤخراً بعض الدراسات بأنه أخذ مكملات الحديد تساعد على التحرر من عدم الراحة.
- وفى الأسبوع الثامن والعشرين تبدأ المرأة الحامل فى زيارة الطبيب مرة كل أسبوعين حتى تصل إلى الأسبوع (36) لتصبح الزيارة مرة كل أسبوع.
- اعتماداً على وجود عوامل الإصابة بأى نوع من الأمراض، فقد يوصى الطبيب بعمل اختبارات دم للأورام الحليمية التناسلية والزُهرى بالإضافة إلى مزرعة للكلاميديا والسيلان خلال المرحلة الثالثة من الحمل للتأكد من الحالة الصحية للمرأة الحامل قبل الولادة (وتحديد هذه العدوى بل وعلاجها شىء حرج للغاية بالنسبة لصحة الأم وصحة جنينها). وعند قيام المرأة الحامل بعمل اختبارات قبل الحمل لمعامل ريسس وأُثبت نتيجته السلبية فسوف تحقن الحامل بـ (RH immunoglobulin) لمنع تكون أجسام مضادة تهاجم دم الجنين أثناء الحمل، أمال إذا كان الأب سلبياً لمعامل ريسس فهذه الجرعات ليست ضرورية. وستتلقى المرأة الحامل جرعة أخرى بعد الولادة إذا كان المولود إيجابياً لمعامل ريسس.

* نصيحة الحمل - النوم بسهولة
يمكن للمرأة الحامل النوم براحة (وهذا ما تجده المرأة صعباً للغاية فى هذه المرحلة) وذلك بالاسترخاء على أحد الجانبين مع وسادة تحت البطن.


* الأسبوع التاسع والعشرون: 



* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- يزن الطفل الآن 1/2 2 باوند واصبح طوله 15 بوصة (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- تنمو عضلاته ورئتيه.
- تكبر الرأس فى الحجم لتلائم نمو المخ والذى يكون مشغولاً بتكوين البلايين من الخلايا العصبية.
- ومع هذا النمو السريع فلا دهشة من أن احتياجات الجنين من الغذاء تتزايد خلال هذه المرحلة، لذا لابد وأن تنال الأم الحامل التغذية الملائمة لإمداد جنينها بها فهى تحتاج إلى الوفير من البروتينات وفيتامين (ج) والفولات والحديد والكالسيوم (يحتاج الطفل إلى حوالى 200 ملجم من الكالسيوم لكى يضعها فى هيكله العظمى) والذى يقوى يوم بعد يوم.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- تشعر المرأة الحامل بقوة حركة جنينها، حيث تحس الحامل بركلات جنينها وهذا دليل على صحته .. فإذا شعرت بقلة هذه الحركة عليها بإخبار الطبيب المتابع بل ويمكن للطبيب حساب عدد الركلات التى يقوم بها الجنين.
- من الأعراض التى تعانى منها المرأة الحامل أثناء هذه الفترة حرقان فم المعدة (الحموضة) والإمساك. فهرمون الحمل البروجيستيرون يعمل على إرخاء أنسجة العضلات فى الجسم بأكمله بما فيه الجهاز الهضمى.
وهذا الإرخاء يتزامن حدوثه مع الضغط الذى يوجد فى منطقة البطن مما يبطىء من عملية الهضم والتى تؤدى إلى الغازات خاصة بعد تناول الوجبات الكبيرة. وهناك عامل آخر وهو كبر حجم الرحم الذى يؤدى إلى حدوث الإمساك ومن ثًّم البواسير - تضخم يحدث فى الأوعية الدموية فى منطقة المستقيم - وهو شىء شائع الحدوث أثناء فترة الحمل وسريعاً ما يختفى بعد الولادة.
وإذا شعرت المرأة الحامل بألم أو هرش يمكنها الجلوس فى حمام ماء للجزء السفلى مع استخدام كمادات باردة أو دافئة بها محلول كحولى (Hazel witch) للمنطفة المصابة (لكن بعد استشارة الطبيب). مع تجنب الجلوس أو الوقوف لفترات طويلة. على المرأة الحامل عدم أخذ أى دواء طوال فترة الحمل إلا بعد استشارة الطبيب كما عليها إخبار الطبيب إذا كان هناك نزيف من المستقيم. لتجنب حدوث الإمساك يتم تناول الأطعمة الغنية بأليافها وشرب الوفير من الماء مع الانتظام فى ممارسة الرياضة.
- تصاب عدد قليل من السيدات بما يسمى بـ (Supine hypotensive syndrome) خلال فترة الحمل، فعندما تستلقى المرأة على ظهرها يحدث لها تغير فى ضربات القلب وفى ضغط الدم مما يجعلها تشعر بالدوار حتى تغير وضعها .. وهذا ما يحدث عندما يقف الإنسان مرة واحدة سريعاً من وضع الجلوس أو النوم.
لتجنب الإصابة بالدوار لابد من الحركة البطيئة وهو الجلوس أولاً من وضع الاستلقاء ثم القيام.

* نصيحة الحمل - الاستمتاع بالحرية
على المرأة الحامل الاستمتاع بآخر أسابيع لها من الحرية قبل الانشغال بمولودها القادم .. وأن تفعل كل ما يحلو لها قبل مجيىء هذا الضيف الجديد من الذهاب إلى السينما .. الاستمتاع باللحظات الرومانسية مع شريكها!.

يتبع في الصفحه التاليه

----------


## همسات وله

* الأسبوع الثلاثون: 



* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- أصبح طول الجنين الان أكثر من 1/2 15 بوصة، ويزن تقريباً 3 باوند (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- يصل وزن السائل الأمينوسى حوالى باينت ونصف (وهو السائل الذى يحيط بالجنين)، وينقص حجم هذا السائل بكبر حجم الجنين حيث يملأ الرحم.
- يقوم الجنين بفتح وإغماض عينيه ويستطيع التمييز بين النور والظلام، كما يمكنه تتبع النور والإضاءة الخارجية. وبمجرد الولادة يظل الجنين مغمض العينين لفترة قليلة وعند فتحها تبدأ الاستجابة لتغيرات الضوء ولكن بحدة تصل إلى 20/400 وهذا يعنى أنه يميز الأشياء فقط القريبة من وجهه جداً وعلى بعد بضع بوصات (الرؤية الطبيعية فى البالغين 20/20).

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- قد تشعر المرأة الحامل بأنها متعبة أكثر عن ذى قبل وخاصة إذا لم تتناول قسطاً وافراً أو مريحاً من النوم.
- وتشعر أيضاً المرأة بالثقل وعدم الاتزان لأن المفاصل والأربطة ترتخى نتيجة لهرمونات الحمل، ونتيجة لارتخاء المفاصل يزيد حجم القدم وبالتالى يزيد مقاس الحذاء.
- تنتاب المرأة حالات من تقلبات المزاج كما حدث فى أول الحمل، ومن الطبيعى أنت تكون المرأة قلقة بشأن الولادة وما يحدث فيها وبشأن المسئولية التى ستتحملها. وستشعر المرأة بحالات من القلق بل ومن الاكتئاب البسيط (وتصاب به حوالى 10% من السيدات أثناء فترة حملهن).

* نصيحة الحمل - البحث عن طبيب أطفال 
كما فكرت المرأة الحامل فى نفسها قبل وأثناء فترة الحمل عليها أن تفكر فى جنينها والذى سيصبح طفلها بعد إنتهاء الحمل والولادة، وكيف تعتنى به بمجرد قدومه للحياة .. وخاصة العناية الطبية إذا كان أول مولود للأم فستمر بأشياء كثيرة ستحتاج إلى المشورة الطبية فيها.

* الأسبوع الحادى والثلاثون: 



* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- يصبح طول الجنين فى هذا الأسبوع حوالى 16 بوصة ويزن أكثر من 3 باوند قليلاً (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- يستطيع لف رأسه من جانب لآخر.
- تبدا طبقات الدهون فى التراكم تحت الجلد لاستقبال حياته الجديدة بعد الولادة.
- ونتيجة لتراكم طبقات الدهون تصبح الأرجل والأذرع بل والجسم ممتلئاً الآن.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- ستلاحظ المرأة الحامل بداية تكون اللبن ويتمثل فى ظهور لبن السرسوب (اللبأ أول نتاج اللبن - Colostrum) أو يطلق عليه أيضاً مرحلة ما قبل إفراز اللبن. وهذا لا تلاحظه أو تمر به كل السيدات فقد يحدث مع البعض والبعض الآخر فلا، وهذا شىء طبيعى فلا تقلق المرأة فكل واحدة يستجيب جسدها لأشياء ليس بالضرورة أن تكون استجابة الأخرى بالمثل.
ولبن السرسوب معناه أن تستعد المرأة للرضاعة الطبيعية وبالتالى تحضير المشد (حمالة الثدى) المخصصة للرضاعة الطبيعية ويكون مقاسه أكبر لأن الثدى يتضخم عند استقباله اللبن .. كما أنه يوجد بما يشبه الوسادات الصغيرة توضع فى المشد لمنع تسرب لبن السرسوب أو لبن الرضاعة فيما بعد إلى الملابس وتبدو المرأة بمظهراً غير لائقاً.
- هل تلاحظ وتشعر المرأة الحامل بانقباضات فى الرحم؟ أجل ستشعر المرأة الحامل بانقباضات عشوائية (غير منتظمة) تسمى بـ (Braxton hicks contractions) وخاصة فى المرحلة الثانية من الحمل وتستمر من 30 -60 ثانية، وهى انقباضات غير منتظمة أو تتم على وتيرة واحدة كما أنها غير متكررة أو مؤلمة (لكن عندما تكون المرأة على وشك الولادة ستصبح الانقباضات متكررة ومؤلمة إلى حد ما ويطلق عليها الولادة الكاذبة (False labor)، وإلى ان يصل الجنين إلى الأسبوع (37) فهو مازال غير ناضجاً أو مكتملاً النمو بمعنى آخر.
وإذا شعرت المرأة بانقباضات متكررة (حتى وإن لم تكن مؤلمة) فقد تكون علامة للولادة المبكرة وعليها ان تلجأ إلى الطبيب وخاصة إذا عانت بجانب هذه الانقباضات من الأعراض التالية: تزايد أو تغير فى إفرازات المهبل (وخاصة إذا كانت شبيهة بالمخاط ولونها قرنفلى أو مخلوطة بالدم)، آلام بالبطن أو تقلصات تشبه تقلصات الدورة الشهرية أكثر من أربع تقلصات فى الساعة، تزايد الضغط فى منطقة الحوض أو ألم فى أسفل الظهر وخاصة إذا كانت المرأة لم تعانى منه من قبل.
- إذا كانت المرأة حاملاً فى ذكر عليها بالتفكير فيمن سيقوم بإجراء عملية الختان له.

* نصيحة الحمل - اختيار بؤرة التركيز
مغزى بؤرة التركيز، هو اختيار شىء فى صورة أمامك أو حتى شق فى حائط أو سقف لتركز المرأة عليه جيداً والذى يشتت انتباهها عن الألم ويجعلها تشعر بالاسترخاء.


* الأسبوع الثانى والثلاثون:



كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- يزن الجنين حوالى 4 باوند وطوله تقريباً 17 بوصة، وأصبح يملاْ فراغ كبير من الرحم (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- أصبح للجنين أظافر للقدم صغيرة جداً، كما تنمو أيضاً أظافر أصابع اليد.
- تكون الشعر على الرأس .. وقد يتكون لدى بعض الأجنة مجرد شعر بسيط جداً يشبه الزغب.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- أصبحت كمية الدم من البلازما بالإضافة إلى خلايا الدم الحمراء أكبر عن ذى قبل بنسبة 40 -50% قبل أن تصبح المرأة حاملاً وذلك لملائمة احتياجات المرأة واحتياجات جنينها (كما أن هذه الكمية الزائدة هى بمثابة كمية تعويضية عن الذى ستفقده المراة من دم أثناء ولادتها.
- يزيد وزن المرأة الحامل باوند واحداً أسبوعياً (نصف باوند يكون من نصيب الجنين).
- تشعر المرأة بتكرار المعاناة من حرقان فم المعدة (الحموضة) وبقصر فى التنفس نتيجة لكبر حجم الرحم والذى يقترب من الحجاب الحاجز ممايسبب ضغطاً على منطقة البطن.
ولتقليل هذه الأعراض يتم تناول وجبات صغيرة وعلى مرات متكررة أفضل من ثلاث وجبات كبيرة كما هو معتاد عليه لأى شخص.
- ونتيجة لأن الجنين ينمو ويكبر فى الحجم فإن زيادة تركيز الوزن فى البطن التى تتزايد فى الحجم أيضاً تسبب تغير فى شكل القامة والجسم.
- بالإضافة إلى أن عضلات البطن تتمدد فإن الهرمونات تجعل الأربطة أكثر ارتخاءاً، وازدياد حجم الرحم يضغط على بعض الأعصاب .. كل هذه العوامل تؤدى إلى آلام أسفل الظهر وإلى بعض الآلام فى الأرداف والفخذ بالمثل. وعلى المرأة الحامل استشارة الطبيب على الفور إذا شعرت بتنميل أو آلام حادة فى الأرجل.

* نصيحة الحمل - التعامل مع الانقباضات المبكرة
قد تعانى بعض السيدات الحوامل من انقباضات مبكرة فى حوالى الأسبوع (26) ومن النصائح التى تفيد فى تخفيف هذه الانقباضات الذهاب لدورة المياه .. شرب المياه .. الوقوف من فترةلأخرى، فكل هذا سيساعد بشكل كبير فى الإقلال من تكرار هذه الانقباضات وأن تحدث بشكل مخفف من مرة إلى مرتين فى اليوم.


* الأسبوع الثالث والثلاثون: 

[img]http://z.about.com/d/pregnancy/1/0/f/8/34penus.jpg[/img

السهم في الصورة يوضح ان نوع الجنين ذكر

* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- يزن الجنين فى هذا الأسبوع أكثر من 4 باوند وطوله 17.2 بوصة (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- أصبح جلده أقل إحمراراً وأقل كرمشة.
- على الرغم من أن عظامه أصبحت أقوى عن ذى قبل، إلا أن عظام الجمجمة ما زال مرناً غير ملتئم كلية وذلك ليسهل من عملية خروج الرأس من قناة الولادة الضيقة.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- قد تشعر المرأة الحامل ببعض الآلام والتنميل فى الأصابع والمعصم واليد، ومثل أى أنسجة عديدة أخرى فى الجسم .. فإن أنسجة الجسم من الممكن أن تتورم وتزيد من الضغط على قناة (Carpal tunnel) وهى قناة عظمية فى المعصم. والأعصاب التى تجرى فى هذه القناة هى السبب فى حدوث الألم والتنميل وعلاج ذلك بارتداء ضاغط على المعصم أو رفع الأيدى على وسادة اثناء النوم .. أما غذا كانت طبيعة العمل تتضمن حركة الأيدى المتكررة فينبغى إطالتها أثناء فترات الراحة.
- قد تظهر مشاكل النوم أثناء الليل، فيمكن وضع وسادة بين الساقين وخلف الظهر وإذا لم يساعد هذا الحل .. على المرأة الحامل أن تحاول النوم فى وضع الجلوس بوسادات متعددة (أو نصف استقامة للظهر) خلف الظهر أو النوم بميل قليلاً.
- وإذا كانت زيارات دورة المياه متكررة ولا تجعل المرأة الحامل تنام بشكل متصل فعليها الإقلال من السوائل أثناء فترة المساء.
- هل ما زالت لديك الرغبة فى ممارسة الاتصال الجنسى مع زوجك فلا مانع حتى ميعاد الولادة.

* نصيحة الحمل - الملل من الحمل
تصل المرأة إلى مرحلة التعب المتصلة كلما تقدم بها الحمل وبالتالى تتعرض للملل، وللتغلب على هذه الحالة .. على أم المستقبل الاستلقاء على الفراش وتدليك البطن وسيستجيب جنينها على الفور بالرد عليها ومداعبتها وعندئذ ستتحمل المرأة أى شء وتنسى الملل.

* الأسبوع الرابع والثلاثون: 



* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- يزن الجنين الان حوالى 3/4 باوند، وطوله تقريباً 18 بوصة (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- أصبح جسم الجنين ممتلئاً بالدهون والذى يحتاجها لتنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم عند ولادته.
- ما زال الجهاز العصبى المركزى فى طريقه إلى اكتمال النمو والنضج، أم الرئتان فقد اكتملا نموهما فى هذا الأسبوع.
- تخشى العديد من السيدات الحوامل أن تدخل فى ولادة مبكرة فى هذا الأسبوع، فعلى المرأة الحامل ألا تقلق لأن 99% من الأجنة فى هذا العمر من الممكن أن تحيا وتعيش خارج الرحم وغالبيتهم لا يعانون من اية مشاكل على المدى الطويل من هذه الولادة المبكرة.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- ينتاب المرأة الحامل شعور بالإرهاق وهذا امر طبيعى، فلا ينبغى أن تبذل المرأة الحامل مجهوداً كبيراً وتوفره ليوم الولادة.
- إذا كانت المرأة الحامل تتعرض للوقوقف لفترات طويلة على قدميها، فعليها بارتداء حزام مخصص لتدعيم منطقة البطن حيث يساعدها على yعادة توزيع الوزن.
- أما إذا كانت المرأة تجلس لفترات طويلة hو تسترخى (تنام مستلقية على ظهرها) لا تقوم فجاة لأن الدم سيتدفق مرة واحدة إلى القدم والساق مما يؤدى إلى انخفاض مؤقت ولكن سريع فى ضغط الدم ويجعلك تشعرين بالدوار عند النهوض.
- يُنصح بعمل مساج لمنطقة العجان (Perinum) (المنطقة التى توجد حول المهبل) من أجل إ****ابها الليونة ومنع تمزقها أثناء الولادة.
- قد تلاحظ بعض السيدات الحوامل ظهور بمايشبه بآثار الضرب على البطن ويكون لونها أحمر كما أنها مثيرة للهرش (وقد تنتشر هذه الآثار على الفخذين والردفين) وهذه الحالة غير ضارة ويطلق عليها (Pruritic urticarial papules and plaques of pregnancy) واختصارها (PUPPP)، ولكن على الطبيب المتابع أن يقوم بالتشخيص لأنها من الممكن أن تكون حالة أخرى .. والاتصال بالطبيب على الفور إذا شعرت المرأة الحامل بالهرش فى جميع جسدها حتى وإن لم تظهر علامات للطفح لأنها من الممكن أن يكون إنذار لمشكلة فى الكبد.

* نصيحة الحمل - الحراك على الفراش اثناء النوم مشكلة!
فى المرحلة الثالثة من الحمل قد تجد المرأة الحامل صعوبة فى التقلب على الفراش بل انه قد يكون كابوس بالنسبة لها .. وما الحل؟ ارتداء بيجامة ستان والنوم على ملاءات ستان ستساعد على التزحلق والتقلب بسهولة بالغة.

يتبع في الصفحه التاليه

----------


## همسات وله

* الأسبوع الخامس والثلاثون: 



القلب و غرفه الاربع في الأسبوع 35

* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- أصبح الجنين الآن كبيراً ويزن فوق الخمس باوندات، طوله أكثر من 18 بوصة (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- نمت كليتاه بشكل كامل.
- يستطيع الكبد معالجة بعض الفضلات الآن.
- ومعظم النمو الجسدى الأساسى له قد اكتمل الآن.
- يقضى الجنين الأسابيع القليلة القادمة فى إضافة المزيد لوزنه.
- أصبح الجنين يملأ تجويف الرحم ولا يستطيع الحراك مثل قبل (أى الشقلبة لعدم وجود مساحة كافية) لكن تظل عدد الركلات كما هى.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- أصبح الرحم اBن يزيد عن حجمه الطبيعى بحوالى 15 مرة حيث يصل تحت ضلوع الصدر، وتشعر المرأة الحامل أنه لم يعد يوجد أى مكان فى منطقة البطن لديها.
- بالوصول لهذا الأسبوع ستجد أن كمية السائل الأمينوسى قد قلت وكبر حجمم الجنين.
- يضغط الرحم البالونى على الأعضاء الداخلية مما يسبب تكرار التبول، المعاناة من حرقان فم المعدة (الحموضة) ومشاكل فى الهضم أخرى .. وإن لم تعانى المرأة من هذه الاضطرابات فهى من الحوامل المحظوظات القلائل!
- تبدأ زيارات متابعة الحمل الأسبوعية حتى ميعاد الولادة.
- قد يسأل الطبيب المرأة الحامل بعد حركة الجنين من هذا الأسبوع وحتى الأسبوع السابع والثلاثين لمتابعة نشاط الجنين.
- قد يطلب الطبيب المعالج عمل مزرعة للتاكد من عدم الإصابة ببكتريا تسمى (Group B streptococci) ويتم عمل المزرعة بأخذ مسحة من نهاية المهبل والمستقيم لا تكون مؤلمة على الإطلاق مثل مسحة القطن. هذه البكتريا غير ضارة للكبار لكن إذا كان الشخص البالغ حاملاً لهذه البكتريا (المرأة الحامل) ستنتقل إلى المولود أثناء عملية الولادة وتسبب لها مشاكل خطيرة (مثل الالتهاب الرئوى والحمى الشوكية أو عدوى فى الدم). وبما ان حوالى 10 -30% من السيدات الحوامل مصابة بهذه البكتريا لكنهم قد يجهلون ذلك فمن الهام الفحص وعمل المزرعة (هذه البكتريا من الممكن أن تصاب بها المرأة ثم تشفى منها تلقائياً لذا لايتم عملها فى مرحلة مبكرة من بداية الحمل). إذا كانت الأم حاملة لهذه البكتريا فسيتم إعطائها مضادات حيوية عن طريق الوريد أثناء الولادة .. وهذا الحقن سيقلل مخاطر الإصابة بالعدوى إلى 70%.

* نصيحة الحمل - الإعداد للأسابيع الأولى
من الأفضل أن تعد المرأة نفسها لما تحتاجه فى الأسابيع الأولى وطفلها الجديد متواجد معها لأنها مازالت لديها مساحة من الحرية.


* الأسبوع السادس والثلاثون: 



الصورة توضح وجه الجنين مع قلة اتساع المكان 

* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- ما زال الجنين يزيد فى الوزن ويضيف حوالى أوقية فى اليوم حيث يزن الآن 6 باوند وطوله أقل قليلاً من 19 بوصة (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- يغير الجنين الشعر الذى يغطى جسده وأيضاً المادة الشبيهة بالكريمة والتى تسمى الطلاء الجبنى (Vernix caseosa) حيث تحمى الجلد من التأثر بالسائل الأمينوسى أثناء تواجده فيه. ويبتلع الطفل كل هذه المواد مع إفرازات أخرى والتى تبقى فى أمعائه حتى الولادة، ويكون لونها داكن مائل إلى السواد وتسمى العٍقْى (Meconium) تخرج فى براز المولود بعد ولادته وهى أول حركة تقوم به أمعائه بعد الولادة أى أول عملية إخراج له.
- بنهاية هذا الأسبوع، يصبح الجنين مكتمل النمو (اكتمال النمو من الأسبوع 37 -42) ويعتبر قبل الأسبوع (37) طفل مبتسر وبعد الأسبوع (42) ولادة متأخرة. يستدير رأس الطفل لأسفل استعداداً لوضع الولادة وإذا لم يحدث فى هذا الأسبوع سيتم ذلك فى الأسبوع التالى.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- بما أن حجم الجنين مستمر فى النمو ويضغط على الأعضاء الداخلية، فقد لا تشعر المرأة بالجوع مثل الأسابيع الماضية .. والأفضل أن تتناول المرأة وجبات صغيرة ومتعددة.
ستعانى المرأة من حرقان فم المعدة ولكن بمعدلات أقل عن ذى قبل وستستطيع التنفس بسهولة أكثر حيث أن الطفل ينزل إلى أسفل الحوض. وعندما يحدث هذا ستشعر المرأة بضغط متزايد فى الجزء السفلى من البطن مما يجعل المشى أكثر صعوبة وغير مريح لها وقد تصفه العديد من السيدات وكأنها تحمل كرة "بولينج" بين ساقيها وكأن الجنين سيسقط ويندفع إلى الخارج.
- تزيد الانقباضات قليلاً "انقباضات برا****تون هيك" عن ذى قبل (Braxton hicks contractions).

- كقاعدة عامة، على المرأة الحامل اللجوء على الفور إلى الطبيب فى الحالات الآتية:
- إذا كان هناك انقباضات منتظمة كل خمس دقائق لمدة ساعة.
- إذا كانت المرأة فى غير الأسبوع (37) وتظهر لها علامات الولادة المبكرة.
- إذا كانت هناك مياه.
- إذا لاحظت المرأة قلة حركة جنينها.
- إذا كان هناك نزيف مهبلى.
- إذا كانت هناك حمى.
- إذا كانت المرأة تشكو من صداع حاد.
- إذا كان هناك ألم فى البطن.
- إذا كان هناك تغير فى الرؤية.

- من الأفضل للمرأة الحامل فى الشهور الأخيرة حتى وإن لم تعانى من أية مشاكل، ألا تسافر بالطائرة لأنها تكون معرضة للولادة فى أى لحظة.

* نصيحة الحمل - إعداد الطعام بعد الولادة
لا تفكر المرأة الحامل الدخول للمطبخ للطهى بعد الولادة .. لأن لن يكون لديها متسع من الوقت لعمل ذلك، فمن الأفضل لها تجميع أسماء المحال والمطاعم التى ستلجأ إلى طلب الطعام الجاهز منها والوجبات السريعة.




* الأسبوع السابع والثلاثون: 



* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- يعتبر الحمل حملاً مكتملاً أى أن الطفل مستعد للخروج خارج الرحم للحياة فالطفل الذى يولد قبل الأسبوع (37) فهو طفلاً مبتسراً وبعد الأسبوع (42) فهى ولادة متأخرة (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- يزن الطفل الان أكثر من 6 باوند ويكون طوله مابين 19-20 بوصة.
- غالبية الأطفال تولد بشعر كثيف على رأسها ويكون طول خصلة الشعر ما بين 1/2 -1/2 1 بوصة، ولا يندهش الآباء إذا وجدوا كثافة شعر الطفل أو لونه يخنلف عنهم.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- انتظار الولادة فى أى وقت على مدار الأسبوعين القادمين.
- محاولة النوم بقدر الإمكان لأن الأم ستحرم من هذه المتعة فى الفترة الأولى من ولادتها.
- ينتاب المرأة الحامل القلق من الولادة وما سيحدث بعدها من مسئولية الأمومة وكذلك للرجل من مسئولية الأبوة.
- تزيد التقلصات عن ذى قبل وتستمر لفترة أطول وتكون غير مريحة بعض الشىء. وفى بعض الأحيان عندما تحدث بشكل متكرر ستفكر المرأة بأنها فى حالة ولادة وعليها أن تلاحظ وجود إفرازات مخاطية من المهبل بها آثار دم وهذه هى إحدى علامات الولادة .. أما إذا كانت هناك بقع من الدم عليها بالاتصال بالطبيب.

* نصيحة الحمل - المرأة الحامل بمفردها
فى هذه الأسابيع الحرجة لا ينبغى ترك المرأة بمفردها ومن المحبذ أن تكون فى صحبة أشخاص آخرين من أجل تقديم المساعدة فى حالة الولادة المفاجئة أو تعرضها لأية مشاكل أو اضطرابات غير متوقعة.

* الأسبوع الثامن والثلاثون: 



* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- يزن الجنين فى هذا الأسبوع ما بين 6- 1/2 7 باوند (ويكون الجنين الذكر أثقل من الجنين الأنثى قليلاً، يصبح طوله ما بين 19- 20 بوصة (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- اكتمل نمو الأعضاء، فى حين أن الرئتين والمخ تستمرا فى النضج فى مرحلة الطفولة .. لكنه نمت بالقدر الكافى التى تؤدى فيها وظائفها بكفاءة.
- يستطيع الجنين إطباق أصابع يديه بإحكام.
- أما عن لون العينين .. متى يتحدد؟ إذا وُلد الجنين بعين لونها بنى فمن الممكن أن تظل بنفس اللون، أما إذا وُلد بعين لونها رمادى أو أزرق داكن فمن الممكن أن يبقى هذين اللونين أو يتحول إلى اللون الأخضر. ويستقر اللون ببلوغه التسعة أشهر لأن حدقة العين (الجزء الملون فيها) يكتسب الصبغة بشكل أكبر بعد شهور من الولادة فإما يفتح اللون أو يصبح أكثر دكانة (اللون الأخضر أاو البندقى أو البنى يحتاج إلى ويحتوى على صبغة أكثر من اللون الرمادى أو الأزرق).

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- يجب على المرأة الحامل الاستمرار فى ملاحظة حركة الجنين.
- تجد الحامل صعوبة فى النوم ليلاً.
- انتفاخ القدم وتورمها شىء طبيعى فى هذه الأسابيع الأخيرة.
أما تورم الأيدى والوجه، زيادة مفاجئة فى الوزن، صداع حاد، زغللة فى العين، رؤية بقع أمام العين، أو وجود آلام بأعلى البطن .. يجب اللجوء على الفور إلى الطبيب لأنها أعراض تسمم الحمل.
- على المرأة الحامل الاستمتاع بحياتها والحرية التى تتوافر لها والتى تتقيد نوعاً ما بعد مجيىء الطفل.

* نصيحة الجمل - إعداد حقيبة الولادة

بحيث تحتوى هذه الحقيبة على متطلبات المرأة الحامل أثناء الولادة وبعدها، ومتطلبات الطفل المولود حديثاً.


* الأسبوع التاسع والثلاثون: 

* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- الطفل مستعد الآن لأن يحيى العالم من حوله، مازالت طبقات الدهون تتكون من أجل أن تتكيف درجة حرارة الجسم مع درجة حرارة الجو بعد ولادته.
- يصل طوله إلى حوالى 20 بوصة ويزن ما يزيد على 7 باوند (الذكور من الأجنة أثقل من الأجنة الإناث)/(البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- جميع الأعضاء اكتمل نموها كلية.
- الطبقات الخارجية للجلد تتغير (تنسلخ) لتتكون طبقة جديدة تحتها.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- يفحص الطبيب البطن فى الزيارة الدورية لمتابعة نمو الجنين ووضعه.
- كما يقوم الطبيب بالفحص الداخلى لرؤية عنق الرحم وحالته.
- إذا انقضى هذا الأسبوع وما زال الجنين فى مكانه فلا تقلق المرأة الحامل.
- حوالى 5% من الأجنة تُولد فى الميعاد المحدد لها، وإذا انقضت المدة المحددة بدون الولادة يقوم الطبيب بفحص الجنين باختبار يسمى (Sonogram) ويتم بعد الأسبوع (40) ليرى الطبيب ما إذا كان الطفل فى أحوال آمنة لاستكمال الحمل أو للولادة الفورية .. وإذا لم تدخل المرأة فى حالة الولادة يقوم الطبيب بإعطاء المرأة الحامل محفزات تساعد على الولادة بعد انقضاء فترة الحمل بأسبوع أو أسبوعين.
- حوالى أقل من 15% من حالات الحمل تتعرض المرأة إلى نزول الماء قبل بداية الولادة، ولا تكون الكمية كبيرة وإنما تكون صغيرة .. فلا تقلق المرأة الحامل وعليها الاتصال بالطبيب لأن نزول الماء قد يسبق أول انقباضات الولادة بساعات، وإذا كانت المرأة حاملة لبكتريا (GBS) سيُطلب منها على الفور الدخول للمستشفى لأخذ مضاد حيوى عن طريق الوريد. ويعطيها الطبيب مساعدات من أجل أن تبدأ الانقباضات إذا لم تبدأ الانقباضات الطبيعية .. على المرأة الحامل الاتصال بالطبيب إذا لاحظت بطء فى حركة الجنين سواء أنزلت المياه أم لا.
- من العلامة الأخرى غير نزول المياه للولادة، وجود كميات صغيرة من إفرازات مخاطية سميكة تلاحظها السيدة فى الملابس التحتانية أو فى المرحاض لونها قرنفلى أو بنى لاختلاطها بالدم .. لكن إذا كانت هناك بقع من الدم أو النزيف لابد من الاتصال بالطبيب على الفور .. والعلامة الأخرى للولادة الانقباضات المنتظمة على فترات ثم تتزايد لتقل المدة بين كل انقباضة وأخرى والتى تصل إلى حدوث انقباضة كل خمس دقائق فى الساعة الواحدة.
- تحرص المرأة على متابعة حركة الجنين لأن قلة حركته تعنى أن هناك مشكلة ما ولابد من الولادة السريعة بدلاً من الانتظار.

* الأسبوع الأربعون: 



* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- من الصعب القول أو الجزم بحجم الجنين الآن، لكن المعدل الطبيعى يكون 7 باوند أو أزيد قليلاًًًًًًًًًًً بالنسبة للوزن أما الطول فحوالى 20 بوصة (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- يستمر الجنين فى النمو فى كل يوم يمر، كما تستمر الأظافر والشعر فى النمو أيضاً.
- ما زالت عظام الجمجمة منفصلة لكى تكون مرنة لأنها تتعرض للانضغاط أثناء المرور من قناة الولادة (وستلاحظ الأم وجود أماكن لينة فى رأس الطفل وتظل هكذا لمدة عام أو أكثر بعد الولادة ( وتسمى فرجة غشائية فى مخ الطفل -Fontanels).

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- على الرغم من التقدم الطبى، فلا يمكن الجزم متى ستدخل المرأة فى مرحلة الولادة بالوصول لهذا الأسبوع فقد لا تكون المرأة متأخرة فى ميعادها كما يظن الكثير لأن حساب المرأة قد يكون خاطئاً لبداية حملها بعد نزول آخر دورة شهرية لها .. وعلى الرغم من وجود احتمال الخطأ هذا فى الحساب إلا ان طول فترة الحمل يوجد ولا يفهم الخبراء أى تفسير له.
- مازال أمام المرأة الحامل أسبوعين لكى يطلق عليها ولادة متأخرة، والأهم من ذلك ملاحظة حركة الجنين فى هذا الأسبوع وبداية الأسبوع (41).
- يتم عمل (Biophysical profile) والذى يتكون من أشعة فوق صوتية مفصلة لحركة الجنين الإجمالية: التنفس - حركة العضلات من تحريك أطرافه - فتح أو غلق يديه - كمية السائل الأمينوسى الذى يحيط بالجنين وهو هام للغاية لأنه يُعرف منه إلى أى مدى تدعم المشيمة الجنين- ويتضمن هذا الاختبار أيضاً متابعة لنبضات قلب الجنين لمدة 20 دقيقة او أكثر .. وتجرى هذه الاختبارات مرتين فى الأسبوع.
- إذا لم يكن الاختبار مطمئناً مثل قلة السائل الأمينوسى، فإن الولادة السريعة مطلوبة على الفور بل يمكن اللجوء إلى الولادة القيصرية.
- يقوم الطبيب أيضاً بفحص عنق الرحم هل هو مفتوح أو أصبح رقيقاً وإلى أى مدى يتحمل المحفزات للولادة (والتى يتم إعطائها أحياناً بين الأسبوع (41- 42.
- قراءة التحذيرات التالية: إذا كانت المرأة الحامل تحاول استخدام بعض الوسائل فى المنزل لتحفيز نفسها على الولادة، فلا يوجد أياً من هذه الطرق التى أثبتت فاعليتها بل أن بعضاً منها غير آمناً:
- لا يحفز ممارسة الجنس على الولادة .. ولكن البروستجلاندين الذى يوجد فى السائل المنوى والوصول إلى هزة الجماع قد يحفز على حدوث بعض الانقباضات.
- تحفيز حلمة الثدى على إفراز (Oxytocin) هرمون معجل للولادة .. من الممكن أن يؤدى إلى بداية الولادة لكنه من الممكن أيضاً أن ينجم عنه انقباضات لفترة طويلة مما تسبب ضغطاً على الجنين .. فلا ينبغى فعله أبداً فى المنزل.
- زيت الخروع والمعروف عنه أنه ملين يحفز حركة الأمعاء .. لكنه لا يوجد دليل على أنه يحفز على الولادة بل أن العديد من السيدات تتحدث عن تأثيره غير الإيجابى.
- الأعشاب للولادة لم تثبت فاعليتها وآمانها .. فعليك بالرجوع إلى الطبيب قبل استخدامها أو اللجوء إليها لتحفيز انقباضات الولادة.
- الحرص دائماً على متابعة حركة الجنين عما إذا كان يوجد هناك أية تغيرات فيها وإخبار الطبيب بها

* الأسبوع الحادى والأربعون: 



* كيف ينمو الجنين؟
- أصبح الجنين طوله الآن أكثر من 20 بوصة قليلاً، ومازال ينمو وقد يصل وزنه إلى 8 باوند تقريباً (البوصة = 1/2 2 سم، الباوند = 453 جرام).
- بالوصول لهذا الأسبوع لابد وأن تكون المرأة الحامل على يقين بأن جنينها لن يبقى فى رحمها إلى الأبد .. وإذا انقضى الميعاد المحدد لها سيعطى الطبيب لها محفزات على الولادة فجميع الأطباء تعطى فرصة من أسبوع إلى أسبوعين بعد الميعاد المحدد للولادة حتى لا يعرضوا الجنين إلى أى مشاكل قد تحدث عن التأخر فى الولادة. حوالى من 5 -8% من السيدات الحوامل تطيل بهم مدة الحمل (ثلاثة أسابيع لأكثر) بعد الميعاد المحدد لهن . يُولد الطفل فى أقصى ميعاد له الأسبوع (42) لأنه بعد ذلك سيتعرض الجنين إلى مشاكل عديدة مثل الزيادة فى الوزن، رقة طبقة الجلد، حدوث عدوى فى الرحم تنتقل إلى الجنين أو تعرضه للموت قبل الولادة، تقلل من فرص الولادة الطبيعية عن طريق المهبل وتزيد من احتمالية الولادة القيصرية.

* ملحوظة: 
يؤكد غالبية المتخصصين والخبراء أن كل جنين ينمو بشكل مختلف عن الآخر فى رحم الأم .. وهذه المعلومات ما هى إلا تصور عام عن كيفية نمو الجنين داخل الرحم.

* ما هى التغيرات التى تطرأ على المرأة الحامل؟
- تنتاب المرأة الحامل حالة من القلق لعدم دخولها فى الولادة، فقد تلد فى هذا الأسبوع أو الأسبوع (42)، أما إذا كان الجنين سيعانى من مشاكل فستلد على الفور فى هذا الأسبوع.
- قبل أن يقوم الطبيب بإعطاء السيدةأية محفزات على الولادة لابد من اختباره لحالة عنق الرحم هل ضعيف ويتحمل هذه المحفزات أم لا، حتى يقوم الطبيب بإعطاء المرأة أولاً هرمونات من أجل تحفيز عنق الرحم، واعتماداً على الحالة يبدأ الطبيب فى إعطاء (Oxytocin) هرمون معجل للولادة لبدء الانقباضات وإذا لم تجدى هذه الطرق يلجا الطبيب إلى الولادة القيصرية.
- ينبغى إخبار الطبيب على الفور إذا لاحظت المرأة الحامل ضعف حركة الجنين أو نزول سائل من المهبل.


منقول من الموسوعة الطبية
موضوع طويل ولكن فيه الفائدة ان شاء الله

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مشكورة همسات على الموسوعه المفيدة
يعطيج العافية .. ولا حرمنا جديدج المميز
تحياتي

----------


## بحر الشرق

يسالموو الله يعطيك العافيه الله لايحرمنا منك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
قريت مقتطفات استغربت بجد
ياسبحان الله 
الله يعينا يالبنات :bigsmile: 
مشكورة ام ايات 
عطاج الله العافية 
تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

طووووويل بس مفيد ورائع مشكووورة خيتو همسات والله يعطيك العافية :)

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو حباااايب القلب عالمرور

كل الشكر لكم 
والله لايحرمناااا من طلااااتكم الحلوه








تحيااااتي الوديه للجميع

----------


## وردة البستان

هلا بكم غالياتي ...

حبيت اوريكم صور واضحة جدا للجنين أسبوعا بعد أسبوع ...
من موقع مركز الأطفال ...
سبحان الله العظيم ...

الأسبوع الثالث



الاسبوع الرابع







الاسبوع الخامس


الاسبوع السادس






الاسبوع السابع


الاسبوع الثامن







الاسبوع التاسع


الاسبوع العاشر






الاسبوع الحادي عشر


الاسبوع الثاني عشر
 


الاسبوع الثالث عشر


الاسبوع الرابع عشر
 




الاسبوع الخامس عشر


الاسبوع السادس عشر 






الاسبوع السابع عشر 


الاسبوع الثامن عشر






الاسبوع التاسع عشر


الاسبوع العشرين





الاسبوع الحادي والعشرين 


الاسبوع الثاني والعشرين 



سلامتكم 

منقووووووووول

----------


## وردة حلاوية

مشكورة حبيبتي علي الصور.....
الله يعطيك العافية .....


وردة حلاوية

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو خيتو ع الطله نورتي

----------


## اصالة الشرق

مشكورة على الصور

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورة اختى واجد على المجهود الرايع 
وبفعل موضوع مفيد جذا ورائع 
يعطيك العافية 
والله لا يحرمنا من موضوعاتك 
الحنونة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يسهل على الحوامل ياارب ..*

*مشكورة خيتو عالصور والشرح..*

*الله يعطيج العافيه..*

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو ع الطله نورتو

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

مشكوره حبيبتي على الصور 
تسلمين 
بانتظار جديدك

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

مشكوره حبيبتي على الصور 
تسلمين  :bigsmile: 
بانتظار جديدك 
 :wink:

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو ع الطله

----------


## ملكة سبأ



----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو حبيبتي ع الطله

----------


## احاسيس الحنان

مع الشكر الجزيل لكي يا اختي العزيزة 
من احايسيس الحنان

----------


## بنت العقيله

سبحان الله تبارك الله في ماخلق
مششششششكوره خيوتي ع الصور فعلاً صور روعه
واكيد انتي اروع :amuse: بسسسسس ما كملتي الصور الي الاسابيع الاخيره
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*رااااائعة أنتي دااااائما ..*
*بوركت جهودك خيتووو ..*
*لا عدمناااااك ..*
*تحياااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو عزيزتي 

والله يعطيك الصحه والعاااافيه 

طله ولا اروع 

الله لايحرمنا منهاااا 

تحيااااتي

----------


## amerah

موضوع ررررررررررررررررررررررائعه ومعلومات مفيده

تسلمين ياقلبي على الطررررررح المتميززززززز

ويعطيك الف عافيه يالغلااااااااااااا

----------


## همسات وله

> موضوع ررررررررررررررررررررررائعه ومعلومات مفيده
> 
> تسلمين ياقلبي على الطررررررح المتميززززززز
> 
> ويعطيك الف عافيه يالغلااااااااااااا

----------

